# DA + Imperial Knight help 1500pts



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Need some help with 1500pts list im planing to bring to a game. 
Knight and tacticals will be pushing the line and predators will be advancing around it. 
Libby with pfg and prescience will be hogging the armor and Knight providing 4++. We agreed for the Knight to have a rank of Seneschal.(+1ws,+1bs,3++) 
I still have 100 points to spend on something.. I was thinking of taking techmarine and giving him pfg instead. 
Any suggestions? 
+++ bla bla (1025pts) +++
+++ 1125pt Dark Angels 6th Ed (FAQ April 2013) Roster (Primary Detachment)) +++

Selections:

Dark Angels 6th Ed 

+ HQ + (95pts)
* Librarian (95pts) 
Power Field Generator 
* Psyker
(*)
Level 1 (Mastery Level 1)
+ Elites + (235pts)
* Deathwing Knights (235pts)
+ Troops + (505pts)
* Tactical Squad (170pts) 
, Plasma CannonPlasmagun
* Tactical Squad (170pts) 
Plasma Cannon.Plasmagun
* Tactical Squad (165pts) 
, Multi-Melta ,Plasmagun 
+ Heavy Support + (190pts)
* Predator (95pts) 
Autocannon, Heavy Bolters 
* Predator (95pts) 
Autocannon, Heavy Bolters 

+ Knight Paladin 375 points

Created with BattleScribe (http://www.battlescribe.net)

*EDIT*
Can a mod move this to space marine subsection?


----------

